# Has anybody rode Cycle America Tour?



## trek215 (Jan 31, 2005)

I was hoping somebody could recommend bike tour. I want to ride out west and see the mountains. I like to do 5 to 7 day tour and 70 to 100 miles per day. The tour should include sag support, meals and camping sites. I have been checking out the web sites. Cycle America rides look interesting. http://www.cycleamerica.com/ The Montana tour would fit my scheudle. I am looking for recommendations or references. Good or bad.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

I was looking into doing one of these tours and I found your post.
Did you decide to go on a Cycle America tour? If so, how was it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The wife and I did. Hated it.*

We've done many a ride and this one stands out for poor organization, safety, leadership and route.

OTOH if I recall correctly ScotGore who also posts here rode with them and liked it.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Nope, not me*



MB1 said:


> We've done many a ride and this one stands out for poor organization, safety, leadership and route.
> 
> OTOH if I recall correctly ScotGore who also posts here rode with them and liked it.


I rode with America by Bicycle two years ago and liked it. 

Cycle America is in Minnesota, so that may be why you assoicate them with me, but I've never ridden with them. They are about an hour south in Cannon Falls Minnesota. 

Edit: I just noticed the original post is a year and half old..... 

Scot


----------



## trek215 (Jan 31, 2005)

*cycle america*

hey. Last year I did two cycle america bike tours. Mission Montana and Range Ride. I had great time. This year I registered for Crater Lake Bike tour. They provide all the meals. You bring your bike and camping equipment. The tour camps at schools or camp grounds. They have sag vehicals on the road and water stops every 20 miles. The tour is well organized.


----------

